# How do you catch surface feeding Crappie.



## willcfish

How do you catch surface feeding Crappies? 
Many times I have been frustrated by surface feeding crappies. 
What is the solution.


----------



## walleyejigger

GIG JOSH SWIMM BAIT WITH JUST A HOOK YOU CAN SWIMM IT ON TOP


----------



## polebender

Inline spinnerbaits such as a rooster tail, beetle spins, small spoons and top water minnow baits should be able to catch surface feeding crappies.


----------



## creekcrawler

Not sure of the size, but the small floating Rapala's can work wonders.


----------



## willcfish

All good info. Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone

Have done well on surface feeding craps(and gills) with a fly rod and white fly of some sort. Best fly has been a smaller white Maribou streamer w/o a jighead. A small bead will suffice for a head, or tie the head with overlapping thread. The idea is not to let the fly sink below the feeding fish. Another tip is to stay well away from the school to not scare them down. Fish the edges of the school with long cast. A kayak or canoe works well with paddle or electric.


----------



## slowtroller

Go with a white fly or small white twister tail.


----------



## c. j. stone

Try a small clear "bubble float" up the line with a fly as mentioned in my previous post. Thrown with a light weight spinning outfit and light line near the school, it won't be as noisy. Reel back slowly. Lures or bait thrown directly into the middle of the school will drive them deep and they will not bite.


----------



## chaunc

Give one of those popping bugs with the rubber legs a try. They work great on the gills feeding on the surface. Maybe the crappies will like them too.


----------



## Snyd

White twister will get them all the time.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Not sure how helpful as I've only been in the middle of one crappie feeding frenzy before. I was bassin the GMR and came across a bridge with a giant log pile. Was throwing one of the smaller black jitterbugs and my lure was getting hit practicaly every cast in about a 10' round area just down stream of the last protruding log. Only landed about 4 crappie in about an hour but they were all over 11" including my PB of 12-7/8".


----------

